# del mismo modo que quería comer pasta



## Peregring_Lok0ooo0

Hola a todos,

En una frase como ésta:

*Quería jugar al fútbol del mismo modo que quería comer pasta.
*
quería saber qué tipo de oración subordinada es la que está siendo introducida, a la hora de traducirla al alemán (y buscar en mi libro de gramática las explicaciones pertinentes). Según he estado investigando, se trata de una subordinada en función de complemento circunstancial de modo (no es una comparación, ya que lo que está "comparando" es que en ambos casos "quería", y no algún objeto o cualidad, que es lo que realmente da nombre a las comparaciones) pero, ¿realmente está realizando la función de complemento del verbo?, porque no sé incluso si se trata de una oración coordinada.

¿Y cómo se traduciría al alemán esta frase?

Saludos,
Peregring-lk.


----------



## Captain Lars

Ich wollte Fußball spielen genauso wie ich Pasta essen wollte.

"... del mismo modo que quería comer pasta" es un CC de Modo, como has comentado. "Quería jugar al fútbol" es una frase válida sin este complemento, lo que nos dice que debe tratarse de un Complemento Circunstancial.


----------



## Peregring_Lok0ooo0

Muchas gracias por tu contestación. Además, por tu traducción veo que la frase es una frase subordinada, ya que has puesto el verbo al final. Sin embargo, no has puesto coma, ¿un error, o un comportamiento especial de _genauso wie_?

Por otro lado, ¿seguro que es un complemento? ¿Y si no lo es? Porque, según he estado mirando ahora, esa frase también la puedo construir con sowie (*al igual que*, que en español significa -creo- lo mismo que *del mismo modo que*), que es una conjunción coordinante (por lo que la oración que introduce no es un complemento, ya que las oraciones coordinadas son sintácticamente independientes):

_*Ich wollte Fußball spielen sowie ich wollte Pasta essen.*_

Y quería hacerte una aclaración gramatical sobre los complemento circunstanciales, que no son simplemente "todos los que se puedan omitir":
*
Fuí a casa de mi prima

*En donde *a casa de mi prima *es un complemento circunstancial, y sin embargo, obligatorio, ya que lo exige el verbo. El número de complementos que exige el verbo se llama «valencia del verbo», y dentro de esta valencia hay también complemento circunstanciales y preposicionales.

Otro ejemplo:
*
Repíte lacanción otra vez / Repítela otra vez


*Lo subrayado son los objetos directos (complemento acusativo), que son obligatorios para el verbo repetir. Sin embargo, este verbo admite además objeto indirecto, pero es optativo, y no es un complemento circunstancial:

*Repíteme la canción otra vez / Repítemela otra vez
*
El objeto directo está subrayado como antes y el indirecto en cursiva. Con esto solo quería indicarte que la equivalencia «complemento optativo = complemento circunstancial» es falsa. Solo para que lo tengas en cuenta 

Saludos,
Peregring-lk.


----------



## Captain Lars

Las reglas de puntuación las empleo intuitivamente y generalmente acierto. En mi opinion, la coma en este caso es opcional y depende de lo que quieres expresar:

1. _Ich wollte Fußball spielen genauso wie ich Pasta essen wollte._
Quería jugar al fútbol de igual manera / del mismo modo que quería comer pasta.

2. _Ich wollte Fußball spielen, genauso wie ich Pasta essen wollte._
Quería jugar al fútbol, y quería comer pasta también.

No creo que puedes construir la frase con _sowie_: _Ich wollte Fußball spielen, sowie ich Pasta essen wollte_. Significa lo siguiente: Quería jugar al fútbol en cuanto que quisiera comer pasta. En este caso adopta un valor temporal, como _sobald_.

Aparte de esto, hay dos posibles traducciones para "pasta": _Pasta_ y _Nudeln_. La primera se refiere únicamente a la comida italiana, mientras que la última se refiere a todos tipos de pasta, sea chino o alemán o cualquier tipo de fideos.

Que no se trata de un CD o un CI estaba claro, pero gracias por aclararlo. Tu ejemplo de "fui a mi casa" es muy bueno, no lo tenía claro.


----------



## Peregring_Lok0ooo0

Gracias por tus comentarios. Yo creo que el no poner la coma es un error gramatical (ya sabes, esas reglas raras que todos los idiomas tienen y nadie sabe , excepto los estudiantes extranjeros), porque la frase es claramente una subordinada (según veo al poner el verbo al final), y las subordinadas siempre llevan coma. Una forma de identificar si tu propia frase lleva coma o no, es ver si el verbo lo has colocado intuitivamente al final o no. Ésto es así por la siguiente razón:

Una oración subordinada siempre depende de otra, llamada «dominante». En este caso, la dominante es: „_Ich wollte Fußball spielen“_, y la subordinada „_genauso wie ich Pasta essen wollte“_. Las oraciones subordinadas siempre funcionan como complementos del verbo de la dominante; así, nuestra función subordinada (confiando en tu intución como nativo) hace de complemento circunstancial de modo (creo) de la dominante.

En este caso, la oración dominante se considera que «ocupa» la primera posición de la subordinada, la conjunción (en este caso _genauso wie_) la segunda, y como la segunda posición ya está ocupada, el verbo se pasa al final (el verbo está en segunda posición SIEMPRE, y si no puede, al final, nunca en otra posición). Pues ojear [1] (abajo del todo).

Por esta razón, si has colocado un verbo al final, es porque has escrito una oración subordinada, y por tanto debes escribir coma.

En el caso de una coordinada, las oraciones son independientes y la conjunción no pertenece a ninguna de las dos oraciones, por tanto, las posiciones de sus elementos no se ven afectadas. Pongamos por caso las conjunciones alemanas „denn“ y „weil“, que significan lo mismo en algunas situaciones («porque»), pero uno coordinada y otro subordina:

Ich esse, *weil* ich Hunger *habe*.
Ich esse(,) *denn* ich *habe* Hunger.

En el segundo caso (coordinado), la coma es optativa. El hecho de que „denn“ y „weil“ signifiquen lo mismo pero uno coordine y el otro subordine, es puro capricho de la gramática alemana.



Captain Lars said:


> No creo que puedes construir la frase con _sowie_: _Ich wollte Fußball spielen, sowie ich Pasta essen wollte_. Significa lo siguiente: Quería jugar al fútbol en cuanto que quisiera comer pasta. En este caso adopta un valor temporal, como _sobald_.



Con _sowie_ pasa lo mismo (lo acabo de investigar) tiene un significado coordinante («así como») y un significado subordinante («en cuanto»). En nuestro ejemplo tienes razón, no se puede usar _sowie_ porque el significado «así como» de _sowie_ es el que tiene el español cuando se puede sustituir por „und“, y además, solamente se usa para coordinar elementos simples y partes de palabras (es decir, nunca oraciones, que son las que tienen verbo). Por tanto, „sowie“ coordina elementos pero nunca oraciones.



Captain Lars said:


> Aparte de esto, hay dos posibles traducciones para "pasta": _Pasta_ y _Nudeln_. La primera se refiere únicamente a la comida italiana, mientras que la última se refiere a todos tipos de pasta, sea chino o alemán o cualquier tipo de fideos.



Aclaración bastante útil jaja, o al menos para mí como amante de la pasta que soy, y cuando digo, «quiero pasta», me refiero a todas las pastas  así que tengo que usar _Nudeln_.



Captain Lars said:


> Que no se trata de un CD o un CI estaba claro, pero gracias por aclararlo. Tu ejemplo de "fui a mi casa" es muy bueno, no lo tenía claro.


De nada.

Saludos,
Peregring-lk.


----------



## Captain Lars

Esas diferencias, si se utiliza una coma o no, son de su naturaleza muy sutiles, y se puede opinar en favor de ellas de la misma manera que en su contra. Además sé que después de la Rechtschreibreform y sus varias reformas sí es lícito de poner o omitir la coma en ciertas situaciones, pero no me acuerdo exactamente quienes eran.

¿Entonces eres un estudiante de alemán? Debe de ser así, por el valor que pones en la teoría de estas construcciones.


----------



## Peregring_Lok0ooo0

Creo que tan sútiles no son. Al menos con subordinadas: las subordinadas siempre llevan coma, sin excepción. En las coordinadas creo que hay algunas sutilezas: a veces es obligatoria la coma, a veces es obligatoria su ausencia, a veces es opcional ponerla o no.

Y bueno, yo estudio alemán como otro erasmus cualquiera, en principio. Luego, no puedo evitar cierto enfoque teórico o sistemático de las cosas, que me llevan a estudiar gramática más en serio.

Saludos,
Peregring-lk


----------



## Moret1

Revisando mis notas gramaticales, me parece que una solución adecuada sería la siguiente:

_Ich wollte genauso Fußball spielen, wie ich Pasta essen wollte.

De esta manera la función de conjunción del "genauso... wie" queda totalmente de manifiesto.

¿Qué os parece?

Moret1_


----------



## Captain Lars

Me parece gramáticalmente válido, si bien menos fácil de comprender instantáneamente. La complejidad de esta construcción en alemán está en el peligro de entenderlo mal como "Quería jugar al fútbol, y quería llevarlo al cabo de la misma manera que quería comer pasta".

Espero que se entienda lo que quiero decir.


----------

